# Preferred nectar sources



## Maplevalleykennel (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm in zone 6a (northern MI) and was wondering which plants to watch for blooming times. For instance, do they like Queen Anne's lace? It it really coming on strong. I know goldenrod is an important source so I've been watching that for the past 3 weeks, btw not quite at peak yet.


----------



## Maplevalleykennel (Aug 1, 2014)

What about lilacs?


----------



## kateowp (Aug 11, 2014)

Ive been researching good sources of pollen and nectar in my area- check this out for you:
http://migarden.msu.edu/uploads/files/e2973.pdf


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Honey bees love Sedum (Stonecrop) and it provides nicely in the fall when forage is limited. Joe Pye Weed gets quite tall, but Little Joe Pye Weed is about 3.5 to 4 ft. tall. My Little Joe does not flop over.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mine are hitting Japanese Knotweed hard right now.


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure bees will not even bother with queen annes lace. 
Goldenrod is a great source, there are plenty of varieties as well.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

My bees are hitting the Japanese Knotweed hard, as well as what is known as Giant Ragweed.. Oldtimers around here call it Horse Weed though.. Tall Goldenrod is in bloom, however the standard Goldenrod is yet to bloom.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

Bee Bliss said:


> Joe Pye Weed gets quite tall, but Little Joe Pye Weed is about 3.5 to 4 ft. tall. My Little Joe does not flop over.


Just found this in my yard today. I didn't know what it was till someone said it was joe pye weed:









When the seeds dry out I'll be planting this in different areas. Altho I didn't see honeybees on it today, just bumbles and wasps. It attracts butterflies I hear, too. It's in a soggy field, which I hear joe pye likes.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I germinated a whole pack of joe pye seeds got one plant. Failed to read the pack; it benefits from cold stratification lesson learned


----------

